# Uber Partner App - No more ping sound, just pop-up msg.



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I am using Uber Partner app v3.94.0, and an iPhone 6 w/ iOS v9.2.1 (both are latest).

Uber Partner app now only gives me a pop-up msg. to notify me of incoming pax requests, no sound at all. If I'm not looking at my iPhone, or itis in my pocket, I may not notice a new pax request coming in, which has happened before. Until approximately a month ago, it used to give me a sounding ping with a new pax request. I have set it to blink the flash on my iPhone, but that's not very noticeable in the daytime, or in my pocket. 

Is there a setting for sound for new requests? I look all through the settings and could not find any. The Lyft app still gives me the sounding ping with incoming pax requests.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

That would stink, for sure. Back when I first started driving for Uber and noticed mine wasn't sounding, I found it was only because the sound was muted by another process running on my phone ("Since it's past midnight, you're Sleeping").

Once I figured that out, I always make sure the sound is turned up all the way whenever I click Go Online.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Steve_TX said:


> I am using Uber Partner app v3.94.0, and an iPhone 6 w/ iOS v9.2.1 (both are latest).
> 
> Uber Partner app now only gives me a pop-up msg. to notify me of incoming pax requests, no sound at all. If I'm not looking at my iPhone, or itis in my pocket, I may not notice a new pax request coming in, which has happened before. Until approximately a month ago, it used to give me a sounding ping with a new pax request. I have set it to blink the flash on my iPhone, but that's not very noticeable in the daytime, or in my pocket.
> 
> Is there a setting for sound for new requests? I look all through the settings and could not find any. The Lyft app still gives me the sounding ping with incoming pax requests.


I noticed this a few times yesterday.

Do you have your ringer switch set to off? I usually turn mine on when driving Uber and crank both the ringer and music volume to max.

Yesterday I got ping noises with the new app in some cases, but then it seemed to stop at some point. I later noticed I had bumped my ringer switch back to off.

I'm not 100% certain if setting the ringer to on was required before but the most recently update may have stopped playing the ping noise if the ringer is set to off or if DND mode is on. One could test this, but I'm still in my PJs...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber has been playing around with different ping sounds lately. Personally I preferred the original ping sound that was the standard on all devices until a few months ago. I'd turn off the Uber accessible features if you don't need them; because they implicitly need you to be looking at the phone. 

Double check to make sure your iPhone isn't in Do Not Disturb mode; while the original ping ignored the Do Not Disturb mode, the new "sounds like a phone call" sounds seem to adhere to the Do Not Disturb mode settings


----------

